
Concerns teen being 'railroaded' in privacy breach to cover government slip - MrSourz
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/concerns-teen-being-railroaded-in-privacy-breach-to-cover-government-slip-1.4616972
======
MrSourz
This is the dangerous side of data being exposed by poor system design being
discussed / referred to as a "breach".

This is the law in Canada he was charged under: [http://laws-
lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/C-46/section-342.1.h...](http://laws-
lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/C-46/section-342.1.html)

